# Bradley E1 message/flashing and beeping...



## strtbobber (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello all, I was given a Bradley BTDS76P today.  I've never used one, as I have a smoke house in the yard.  I cleaned it up and plugged it in and the E1 message displayed along with a beep.  I'm able to turn on the oven and the smoker switches but nothing else will operate.  My apologies if this is an old topic, I did not read.  I went straight to whining here........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for any help!


----------



## strtbobber (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, thank you to whoever would have replied.  After a bit of reading on the internet, I flipped the sensor cable end for end and it works great!  Woohoo.  I'm pumped!!


----------



## donegotfat (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry no one was able to help in time. The great news is you found a fix and it sounds like your a happy camper now,

Good luck.

I know there are folks here from all parts, but I am guessing you caught many of us at dinner


----------



## strtbobber (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey, no worries! I was impatient and posted the thread in case I had trouble getting it working.  All is good and yes, I am a happy camper.  Chuck roast tomorrow after a morning Whitetail hunt.  Thanks for the reply!!


----------

